# is $10 phone fee, included in 1099?



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

Is the $10 phone fee, included in 1099?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> Is the $10 phone fee, included in 1099?


no...but I bet the $1 safe rider fee is


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Neither is. 1099 income is what is in your check; the phone fee and safe ride are already deducted.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> Is the $10 phone fee, included in 1099?


You can claim the $10 dollars in your tax filings as a deduction. You would need to talk to your tax person or CPA on how to document the $10 dollar weekly fee.

1099 as a few others have stated are just non-taxed earnings statement(s). Because you are not an employee, you receive a 1099 versus a W2 for earnings because taxes have not been paid on your behalf.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

No, you can't claim the $10 phone fee because it isn't included in your 1099 earnings.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

One fee you may need to track and then deduct would be tolls. I do not know if Uber will separate them on your 1099. If they are included, you would need to track them so you can back them out of your earnings.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, you need to track and deduct tolls, even if Uber reimburses you for them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> Is the $10 phone fee, included in 1099?


The IRS, if you were ever checked, and they ARE hooked up to check your bank account IF they want to, will look at your GROSS RECEIPTS from Rasier or whoever is paying you if another co.

and yeah, please report. There is enuf risk exposure to you UberX'ers without getting the IRS on your ass. If you want real trouble that's where to find it.


----------

